# Whats going on in my shed at the moment.



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Things are a little hectic in my shed at the moment with everyone being moved around and stuff being done. I do however have two pinkie litters 1 from Chams and 1 from the silvers and then i have 4 very pregnant does 3 from Chams and 1 from the silvers... Seems the Chams are happy getting on the good foot and doing the bad thing but my silvers aren't!!


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Cant wait to see pics 
I think silvers are so pretty


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Do i have to use photo bucket for photos or can i load them straight from the computer on, if its photo bucket you wont see any pics lol as i have noooo patients for it.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

if u go to post reply theres an upload attatchment option, u can do pics there x


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Really looking forward to pics


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

How come you are no longer part of Seawatch Sam?


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

One Silver doe has had her babies 

Not had a count yet, just going out to feed them now so will let you know later.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Okay maybe not the Silver doe, it was the ivory doe.

At the moment in the shed we have.....

Cham does who has had 6 babies who are right fatties.

One silver doe has munched her babies and has 3 left.

And the newest addition is the ivory doe who's babies i lost count at 13.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Two mums ( Cham and a white ) who have kindled together have a rather large amount and i havent counted them. Will do in 2/3days.

xxx


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

Another mum has had babies.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

:O Sounds like there have been a lot of going on's in that shed of yours!! Can't wait to see piccies!


----------

